
Website Will Selfdestruct - people
https://www.thiswebsitewillselfdestruct.com
======
battery_cowboy
I very much enjoy art like this, thanks for making something fun to the site
creator. There's too many "check out my framework or saas company" here and
not enough of this stuff.

